# το παλμαρέ, το παλμαρές = record of achievements, list of achievements, palmarès



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

*παλμαρέ (το)* {άκλ.} κατάλογος νικητών ή επιτυχιών σε αγώνα, διαγωνισμό κ.λπ.: _«στο μπάσκετ, το παλμαρέ τού Άρη είναι μοναδικό»_ (εφημ.). 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < γαλλ. palmarès < λατ. palmaris «αυτός που αξίζει να λάβει τον κλάδο τού φοίνικος (ως σύμβολο νίκης)» < palma «παλάμη - φοίνικας (μτφ. βραβείο, έπαθλο)»]. (ΛΝΕΓ)

Στα γαλλικά είναι και ο κατάλογος των βραβευμένων, ο κατάλογος των νικητών — και η λέξη που συστήνεται να χρησιμοποιούν για το hit parade. Στα ελληνικά είναι συνήθως αυτό που λέμε «ενεργητικό», π.χ. _πρόσθεσε άλλη μια νίκη / άλλον έναν τίτλο στο παλμαρέ του_ > *to his record, to his credit, under his belt*.

Ελάχιστοι (260:32.000, Altavista) λένε «το παλμαρές» επειδή η γαλλική λέξη προφέρεται με τελικό σίγμα. Αλλά επειδή είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα τα ουδέτερα σε –_ές_ (_το εξπρές, το ντεπιές, το προτσές_ και κάποια ουσιαστικοποιημένα επίθετα: _το λυκαυγές, το πρανές, το βεληνεκές_), οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη σαν όλες τις καλές γαλλικές λέξεις σε –έ, από το βεσέ και το γκισέ ως το τουπέ και το φουαγέ.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

> ...«το παλμαρές» επειδή η γαλλική λέξη προφέρεται με τελικό σίγμα.


To τελικό s προφέρεται στα γαλλικά όταν η λέξη προέρχεται από ξένη γλώσσα, εδώ τα λατινικά.


----------

